# Evil Dead: The Musical



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

My son EvilDuck (age 17) LOVES the movies, and he's seen youtube snippets of the musical and has the soundtrack... (we often sing "Cabin in the Woods" when we go on road trips lol) so when I saw it was going to be in Kansas City in October/November... guess who got him front row seats and a commemorative "Splatter Zone" tee shirt with himself as Ash? 










I'm the worst mom ever! (ask his friends' parents, lol)


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't believe I missed it! They were hear in the valley and I didn't know. Rats!!!

I hope they come back.


----------



## Mister_Barista (Jul 8, 2010)

Saw this in Phoenix two weeks ago, and it was even better than Repo! I thought.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't even know this existed until now. And they played Washington DC...If I had known, I would have gone to see it for sure.


----------

